# How to transfer iPhone contacts to my iMac ?



## ninien (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello&#65281;
Recently I have trouble with my new iMac and iPhone. I can successfully synced the music files from my iPhone to Mac. The question is that my contacts that are still on the iPhone - How do I get these into my Address Book on the iMac? Do you have any ideas?? 
Help pls!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What version of OS X?
What version of iOS on iPhone?

MIGHT be as simple as enabling iCloud on both if you are using the latest versions of both.


----------



## maxwill (Dec 6, 2011)

have you tried importing the contacts form the phone to google contacts then syncing then exporting them from there to a file on the computer then importing that into the address book
or you can also go through the info page in itunes for your phone and sync contacts from the phone to the computer that way by checking the box that says sync contact to then select address book


----------



## freeway22 (Dec 9, 2011)

maxwill said:


> have you tried importing the contacts form the phone to google contacts then syncing then exporting them from there to a file on the computer then importing that into the address book
> or you can also go through the info page in itunes for your phone and sync contacts from the phone to the computer that way by checking the box that says sync contact to then select address book There is a step by step instruction on How to transfer iPhone contacts to my iMac. Hope it can do you a favor.


I think you should have a try


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

iCloud should work. I just did it with OS X 10.7.2 and iOS 5


----------

